# When did you start to show?



## vineyard

So, today I woke up and none of my clothes fit. I had to "rubberband trick" my pants. I'm only 8 1/2 weeks and even though I have twins, it still seems way to early to be showing. 

Ladies, when did you all start showing?


----------



## highlandlassi

i remember having to unbutton and rubber band my pants around 7 or 8 weeks. i think at that point for me a lot of it was bloating. by 10 weeks i was showing to people who knew me but i was very thin to start with.....not now lol. my once upon a time 24 inch waist is now 37 inches! i started to wear maternity clothes by 13-14 weeks.


----------



## Helen

I started wearing maternity clothes at 6 weeks. They were just soooo comfy LOL! I mentioned it last time I was at the ACU and they said it could have been some bloating left over from stimming.


----------



## itsmelou1984

i cant remember...lol, but today im wearing some 3/4 jeans ive had for 2 years and they still fit....im amazed!!! :D


----------



## vineyard

So, now I'm the opposite. I dont look much bigger than I did at 8 weeks. Maybe a bit. I want to show!!!! : ) I show to me but not to others. I can't wait until that first person asks me when I'm due!


----------



## itsmelou1984

wait until your about 30 week and people ask how far youve got to go...then you say 8 to 10 week...and the looks on their faces is great! as they're expecting yay about a wk or even days! then ya go into the whole 'twin' conversation and its nice when people notice :) x


----------



## Helen

itsmelou1984 said:


> wait until your about 30 week and people ask how far youve got to go...then you say 8 to 10 week...and the looks on their faces is great! as they're expecting yay about a wk or even days! then ya go into the whole 'twin' conversation and its nice when people notice :) x

LOL! Yeah that happened all the time to me. There's a brief look of horror followed by "how many are in there...two?!" and you can go "yes, actually". :happydance:

You got any bump pics up vineyard?


----------



## Doublemints

I get the same looks too...but it's funny how when I tell them I have about a month to go, they are like, OMG, it looks like you can have the baby any day now...then I tell them there's twins and then they say...oh, you're not that big for someone that's having twins...lol


----------



## vineyard

Helen said:


> itsmelou1984 said:
> 
> 
> wait until your about 30 week and people ask how far youve got to go...then you say 8 to 10 week...and the looks on their faces is great! as they're expecting yay about a wk or even days! then ya go into the whole 'twin' conversation and its nice when people notice :) x
> 
> LOL! Yeah that happened all the time to me. There's a brief look of horror followed by "how many are in there...two?!" and you can go "yes, actually". :happydance:
> 
> You got any bump pics up vineyard?Click to expand...

Yes, there are ultrasound pics and bump pics in my pregnancy journal.


----------



## twinmom07

I was in maternity clothes at 10weeks. There was a definite change in my appearance by then.


----------



## hopebaby3

I was just wondering..were you guys on the heavy side before you know you're expecting? Or normal weight..i'm not expecting twins but i fell like i am or maybe because i'm bloating and there's the 'fatty' issue on belly which makes me like 4 months preggo. I'm almost 7 wks and i'm not on the heavy side.
Just wondering..


----------



## vineyard

hopebaby3 said:


> I was just wondering..were you guys on the heavy side before you know you're expecting? Or normal weight..i'm not expecting twins but i fell like i am or maybe because i'm bloating and there's the 'fatty' issue on belly which makes me like 4 months preggo. I'm almost 7 wks and i'm not on the heavy side.
> Just wondering..

No, I was normal. I had tons of bloating up until about 10 weeks or so. My clothes weren't fitting by 7 & 8 weeks. But, it was all bloat. Even with 2 babies in there they're so small there's no way that any bump is actually baby at 7 weeks. Drink lots of water....it often helps the bloat.


----------



## AnnaMaria

_Others couldn't notice before 13th week but I had to get new pants on 6th week._


----------



## alixchris444

I am 10 1/2 weeks pregnant with twins, it's my first pregnancy and I am a normal weight for my height and very fit. I have just started to show in the last few days. I have a history of eating disorders which I've managed to control over the last 5 years or so but these extra inches around my belly are really getting me down. I had worried that it would be a problem and I am really scared now that my natural tendancy to starve myself will win as I'm putting on weight and obviously can't help it!!! I have been crippled with abdominal pain over the last 5 weeks and been off work because of it, so have been living in pyjamas (which hide a multitude of sins and are comfy and baggy), but today wanted to go to my mother-in-laws for lunch, just to leave the house really. While trying to find something to wear, I got really upset because my tummy is much bigger than it was and all my clothes look terrible! I wish I could be one of those ladies that are really proud of their bump, but I know it's going to make me more and more miserable...I don't know what to do, and my rational mind doesn't seem to be working...damn hormones!!!


----------



## RainbowGift

Alix, I STRONGLY urge you to go through this pregnancy with the help of a therapist!!!! She or he can help you stay in a healthy frame of mind about it all, because you NEED TO FEED YOUR BABIES. I feel deeply for you xoxoxo and I know you want to take good care of your little ones. If past food/weight demons are already starting to nag at you, you are going to need help. You can not restrict what you eat for even one day! 

It's hard for most of us, being told we will gain 40 or even 50 lbs, but it's a whole different issue for you. 

Now, its all about the babies. The extra food and extra weight is for THEM. Please get help so that you see that in a positive way. Write me any time you need to talk.

Eat LOTS of healthy foods and OFTEN!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------

